# Evolution of a grey



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's another few

As a suckling foal at his breeder's


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy goggles, batman!! That first pic is so cute.

Boy howdy, he did gray out fast. I don't think I've ever seen one go white quite _that_ quickly.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

LP with grey tends to do that smrobs.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

haha ya wow that was deffs fast! hes a cutie though! i love watching greys, grey out!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

My personal theory has to do with him also having an Appy pattern. The breeder's stallion was grey and ALL of the grey foals that also had a pattern greyed out super fast. The ones that are characteristic, but without an actual pattern did not grey out as fast.

My other gelding Boots also greyed out super fast as well. I'll get some pics of him up as soon as I find them on my photobucket.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is my other gelding as a 3 year old with my daughter









This month in our pasture









2 weeks ago with my daughter


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, as ND said, Appys with grey do tend to grey out awful quick. Beautiful boy though


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! What a transformation!! Great looking boy!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...that didn't take long. The heck with all those in between colors greys go through.

Your "other gelding" has obviously never been late to dinner...he is a solid dude...


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Boots likes his meals, that's for sure. We almost didn't buy him, but my daughter loved him, so I took a chance on him and have been glad I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

